# Shift to Park lock problem



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sounds to me like the actuator switch that senses the car is in park is not adjusted correctly or is going bad. So when you place the car in park, it is not tripping the switch. I had this problem on my Olds Alero. The car was a 5 spd. and in order to remove the key, the car had to be in reverse. Just like being in park for an automatic. When ever it would not sense the car was in reverse to remove the key, I had to slap the the shifter farther back into reverse to get it to engage. The dealer would not repair this or did not know how to so I lived with it. An irritation for me. The fact that you sometimes have to start it, to clear makes it sound like a faulty switch not just poorly adjusted switch. Explain the "flakiness of the switch" to the service adviser when you take it in or they will adjust and get you on your way and you will probably have the same problem intermittently.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is what it seems to be. Just got back from the dealer with a loaner. The problem is a Proximity switch that is part of the Chrome shift lever which was ordered today. The Corvette seems to have the same setup as the LTZ. The lever sends the signal to the cars module which is also linked to the Proximity area control like when you come up to the car and you can just open the door with the remote in your pocket. When this unit goes bad the doors cannot be lock and as you exit the car they will re-open which means you cannot leave your car as is and go to work the radio is also on and I could not even shut it off. I had to restart the car 3 times and had to move the Shift lever back and forth till it finally worked. The center console will have to be removed and the new shift lever installed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Bohdan,

I am happy to hear that you were able to have the dealer address this concern and that they have ordered the appropriate part. If you would like us to follow up with the dealership please reach out via PM. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Picked up the Cruze last night. My dealer *Reedman Toll in Langhorne PA* did a great job of having the part shipped out as a rush order and then installing it. The part was not only the proximity sensor but since it is within the whole shifter hub that was replaced along with the shift chrome lever and knob. This part has at least 3 other sensors within. I recieved the car back cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Picked up the Cruze last night. My dealer *Reedman Toll in Langhorne PA* did a great job of having the part shipped out as a rush order and then installing it. The part was not only the proximity sensor but since it is within the whole shifter hub that was replaced along with the shift chrome lever and knob. This part has at least 3 other sensors within. I recieved the car back cleaned and ready to go.


Thank you for the update, Bohdan. We appreciate feedback from our customers and are glad you are satisfied with how your dealership assisted you. If you ever have additional concerns or questions, don't hesitate to contact us via private message. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## petey1170 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Bohdan, just curious- do you tend to drive your Cruze mostly in auto or slap it over in manual? I've got a 2013 LTZ RS that's doing the same thing-actually taking it in to the dealership tomorrow morning. I'm curious because for the last 6mos. I've been using the manual feature and now all of a sudden I've been having these issues....


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Bohdan said:


> Once I can get a break in the weather I will be seeing my dealer for a fix to this strange problem. Once I shut the engine off with the shift level in park this is what appears on the display *( Shift to Park)*it cannot be cleared-the door will not lock so we can walk away from the car having the door unlocked. This problem happens around twice a day and at times all I have to do it tap the lever in the park position and its good. Other times I have to restart the car and move the level thru its positions back to park to get it to clear. Has any
> View attachment 59481
> one else happened upon this problem. My Cruze is a 2012 LTZ Auto.


I have had this happen a few times in my 12 ltz also.. I have just learned to live with it.. My dealership is terrible and it would take an act of congress to get them to help me like your dealer helped you..


----------



## WebbCruze (Jan 3, 2015)

I am having the "Shift to Park" error on my 12 Cruze LTZ/RS. The shifter assy is about $200 from a dealer. For labor, one dealer quoted around $100 in labor, but another dealer indicated 2-3 hours to adjust the shift cable once the shifter assembly was replaced. Does it really take 2-3 hours for adjustment, or do you think they are screwing with me to drive up the repair cost?


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

"WebbCruze"
I literally just had this happen last night on my 2012 LTZ. I noticed the message the past few months but yesterday it wouldn't clear when I tapped on the shifter. I had to disconnect the battery over night so I could drive to the dealer the next day. I thought I was in for a big bill but it was just an adjustment of the shifter cable thats leads to the transmission. It was out of alignment. They only charged me $50 which was a complete surprise. Good luck on your Cruze!


----------



## Chevy 101 (Jul 30, 2015)

This seems to be a problem with 2012 Cruz LTZ, my Cruz is starting to have this problem also. I also keep getting a pop up stating that my battery is low on my remote.. Could you guy's post some of the prices that you have paid to fix this problem, thanks I really don't like going to dealer's for repair because they normally rip you off....


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chevy 101 said:


> I also keep getting a pop up stating that my battery is low on my remote.


Oh, that's easy. Buy a new battery at a drugstore (CVS works for me). It's a CR2032. Costs about $2. On the back of the fob, pry up the large plastic piece. Change battery. Nothing to it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Chevy 101 said:


> This seems to be a problem with 2012 Cruz LTZ, my Cruz is starting to have this problem also. I also keep getting a pop up stating that my battery is low on my remote.. Could you guy's post some of the prices that you have paid to fix this problem, thanks I really don't like going to dealer's for repair because they normally rip you off....


This isn't the way we want our customers to feel about the dealership, Chevy 101. We see you're seeking suggestions on how to fix your battery remote here on the forum, but is there anything else we can do to help? Send us your VIN if so. We're just a private message away.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Harvman (Sep 15, 2016)

*Cruze to Park lock problem*

We have a Cruze LTZ 2013 automatic with 35k miles and this past year and has the exact same issue with the shift to park, it also happens several times daily, the dealership says they have never heard of this. We must hit the shift while in park or restart the car and go through the gears.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, did this permanently solve your problem? I am experiencing the same issue with a 2014 cruze. Dealeship says that they can nothing about it as they could not see the intermittent error.


----------



## MelanieJ (Dec 8, 2017)

Curious as to how this was handled. My 2015 Cruze LTZ is doing this. I took it to the shop on Wednesday. When I dropped it off it gave the error so the manager did see what it was doing however all day on Thursday the car did not do it, thus they can not diagnose the problem. I had them keep it another day and hoping it will act up today. Frustrating.


----------



## MelanieJ (Dec 8, 2017)

*Frustrated*

MY 2015 Cruze is now doing this. It is in the shop however all day yesterday the tech could not get it to act up. When I dropped it off it did do it so the manager seen it but since it will not do it with the tech they can not diagnose.. I asked that they keep it another day but it is very frustrating...


----------



## MelanieJ (Dec 8, 2017)

Update the tech still could not get the message to occur. I am picking up the car tonight and if I have issues go back to them hopfully before 5pm when they can look at it right away (It showed the message when I dropped it off at 6PM but no techs there). The manager was great however this is a very frustrating isssue. I am back at where I was before hoping when I park it works.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

MelanieJ said:


> Update the tech still could not get the message to occur. I am picking up the car tonight and if I have issues go back to them hopfully before 5pm when they can look at it right away (It showed the message when I dropped it off at 6PM but no techs there). The manager was great however this is a very frustrating isssue. I am back at where I was before hoping when I park it works.


You should have snapped a Picture. I've never seen a Dealer do something "right away"?


----------



## MelanieJ (Dec 8, 2017)

They did not fix it the problem did not occur for them. The mgr told me to bring it in if it happens again and if it is before 5PM they can look at it right away. Now if this happens I shall see. Knock on wood have had it back 2 days and it has not given the message and is acting fine.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I have had this problem for a few months and decided to do something about it.

I ordered a new shifter, and when it arrived, I put it in.
No more problem with park position, now it has a notch below drive that indicates M for manual. Plus, it now will not shift in manual.
Not supposed to be that way folks. I (wrongly) assumed I had a defective shifter. So I returned it and got a replacement.
Same **** Thing. Sigh.

Now for the crazy part. The problem is not in the shifter. It is in the shifter cable adjustment.

There is no sensor in the shifter itself. The sensor is in the transmission. 
I know this because I unhooked the cable at the transmission. Moving the shifter had no effect at all on the indicated shift position on the display.
Moving the shifter arm on the trans, lo and behold the display changed.


I tried all the positions of park, reverse, drive and manual for adjustment. None of those worked.
Finally I tried neutral. Yup, in the middle.

First, if you are not car savvy get a mechanic to do this for you.

If you can handle this, I have a couple of tips.

The door open and hood open, will keep you from seeing if you got it adjusted correctly.
I rolled the window down and closed the hood so I could see the display.

To adjust it.

First unhook the trans end of the cable. 

Manually shift the trans in neutral.

Place the shifter into the neutral slot.

Release the cable adjustment on the trans end, don't break the clip, be careful.

Snap the cable end back onto the trans shifter arm, then gently push the adjustment clip back into the lock position.

Make sure the adjustment clip is locked into position.

Place the car into accessory position, do not start the car.

You should now see the gear shift position on the display, check the gears displayed, match the shifter position.

Bingo you are done.



Learning experiences suck, just saying.

Rob


----------



## C.r.y.s.t.a.l. (Sep 17, 2019)

I have a 2014 LTZ with this same issue that I’m kind of relieved to hear it’s not just “my” issue. It’s been happening for about a month now. I’ve found that if I push the shifter a little hard before I turn the car off and the hit it in the upward position once or twice once the car is off then the notification goes away. Definitely not the best solution but it’s been working until I can take it to the dealer. Love my car but this is the 3rd “issue” it’s had in the 4 years I’ve had it and I bought it with 3 miles on it. Not happy!


----------



## Rs_Rick316 (Oct 20, 2019)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Bohdan,
> 
> I am happy to hear that you were able to have the dealer address this concern and that they have ordered the appropriate part. If you would like us to follow up with the dealership please reach out via PM.
> 
> ...


Mine is doing this currently is it covered under a warranty I was told that but cant seem to locate it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Rs_Rick316 said:


> Mine is doing this currently is it covered under a warranty I was told that but cant seem to locate it.


I have not seen Chevy Customer Care here for quite some time. Go to My.Chevrolet.com and join, enter your VIN and look at what warranties you have left.


----------



## C.r.y.s.t.a.l. (Sep 17, 2019)

C.r.y.s.t.a.l. said:


> I have a 2014 LTZ with this same issue that I’m kind of relieved to hear it’s not just “my” issue. It’s been happening for about a month now. I’ve found that if I push the shifter a little hard before I turn the car off and the hit it in the upward position once or twice once the car is off then the notification goes away. Definitely not the best solution but it’s been working until I can take it to the dealer. Love my car but this is the 3rd “issue” it’s had in the 4 years I’ve had it and I bought it with 3 miles on it. Not happy!


So I have finally taken my car in to get looked at. Dealership states I need a new shift assembly which costs about $250 & labor is about 2-3 hours. As I said before my car is a 2014 Cruze LTZ and has about 89k miles on it (now). I asked them about it being covered under the warranty and they told me it's only something covered under the bumper to bumper warranty that expires at 36k miles. Paying for the repair is still cheaper than a new car payment but this is obviously an ongoing problem among this make/model of car so Chevrolet should re-examine it's warranty issues.


----------



## RSM (Sep 13, 2020)

Shift to park issue with our auto 2015 Cruze LT turbo has been a problem for over a year now. We usually click the button on the gear shifter a couple times and that works. I'm afraid to ask our Chevrolet dealership to fix it, probably would cost $ hundreds.


----------

